# Post and share your 2013 foals!



## REO

We all love to see the foals each year! Please post your 2013 foals here so we can all see!


----------



## djskid

Well, I guess I'll be the first of the 2013 season to share!! We started the new year out on a great note-this little beauty was born Jan 2/13. We are still working on her name but leaning towards Jolie's Royal Copy Kate (barn name Kate). She already has everyone wrapped around her little hooves!! If you make the mistake of letting her see you look at her.....and lets face it, it is difficult to ignore that face



, you're in for it as she then expects/demands that you give her some lovin! I kinda like her



and can't wait to show her this summer!


----------



## MagicEquus

Our first baby arrived yesterday evening in a super easy delivery of just 9 minutes, all accompanied by rain and thunder! Her name is Glamour

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pE1Rt-LCEiE


----------



## atotton

Wow, another beautiful filly.



This thread doesn't run short on the cuteness scale.



That's for sure!!


----------



## Riverrose28

MagicEquess, for those of us with dial up and can't watch videos would you be so kind as to post a picture, so we can enjoy?


Djkskid, hope I got that right, your filly has such teeny tiny cute ears, and what a ham. Love her, she looks like she loves people already will be a great one in the ring with that presence.


----------



## misty'smom

Djkskid your new little filly is adorable!! She would be able to wrap me around her little hooves for sure!!

Magic Equess I loved you video!! You have an adorable little filly as well!!

Please keep the pictures and videos coming of all the sweet babies!! No one can resist a newborn foal!! That is how I fell in love with my Misty when she was 10 days old!!


----------



## Lil Eowyn

So adorable Djskid!!


----------



## jessj

This is our first foal for the year. He was born on Jan 15th just before midnight. This is the first foal from my boy Ferrari so we are thinking about WHF Ferrari First Edition and his barn name is Rocket.


----------



## MagicEquus

Beautiful! And what a cool jacket!


----------



## MagicEquus

I´ll try to post a picture of baby Glamour soon


----------



## supaspot

MagicEquus said:


> I´ll try to post a picture of baby Glamour soon


Baby Glamour is gorgeous ( so is her mum) heres a pic to keep you all going , hope thats OK with you MagicEquus


----------



## crisco41

lovely babies. Almost makes me want to cry that Misty is not in foal as I had that baby fever. Ya'll pictures did not help at all:>) sweet babies. Congrads!


----------



## Riverrose28

Oh MY! All of the babies are so precious! Love all the tiny little coats/blankets. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Amoreminiatures

Our first AMHR & ASPC foal of the season, our little "Bambi" ( filly ) was born Monday morning the 21st of Jan, she is full of personality and sure brought some fun to the barn, next foals are due end of Feb first of March. This is a exciting time, and hopes for our largest foal crop ever.. Wishing everyone SAFE & HEALTHY foals, Thank you for letting us share..


----------



## supaspot

beautiful foal


----------



## REO

What sweet babies!!!!!


----------



## supaspot

well this one almost caught me by surprise , I had her on camera but was expecting another to go first as she has a good bag and Pickles had none , she foaled at 300 days a silver (possibly silver smoky black) FILLY!!!! she doesnt have a name yet but Im toying with Celticmist Absolut Flirtini ( a vodka cocktail) here she is at just a couple of hours old , Ill update in a few days when shes straightened out


----------



## supaspot

her dam is Lewingales Permanently and pickled and her sire RHA Rangers Absolut ( named after a vodka) ...her name just had to be alcohol related lol


----------



## Danielleee

Love the name and her!


----------



## Sabbott

This is our very first baby!! We are tickled with her but are dying to figure out her color LOL! Mom is a silver bay and dad is a buckskin.


----------



## MiniNHF

Sabbott said:


> This is our very first baby!! We are tickled with her but are dying to figure out her color LOL! Mom is a silver bay and dad is a buckskin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daisy3.jpg


Very cute! I know the farm my boy is at just had their first foal the beginning of jan; was very early but seems to be 100% healthy. I cant wait to see the others when they come


----------



## supaspot

Sabbott said:


> This is our very first baby!! We are tickled with her but are dying to figure out her color LOL! Mom is a silver bay and dad is a buckskin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daisy3.jpg


I honestly have no idea ....although her mane and tail does look silver she looks pink on my screen ! shes very cute in any colour


----------



## Lil Eowyn

So many adorable foals entering the world! Keep em comin


----------



## chandab

supaspot said:


> I honestly have no idea ....although her mane and tail does look silver she looks pink on my screen ! shes very cute in any colour


OMG! My thoughts exactly, she looks pink iwth silver mane and tail. And, oh so cute.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

She looks like my stallion as a baby. We think he is a silver smokey black, will be tested. He looks like Whinny For Me's stallion Erica's Echos Of My Destiny.


----------



## supaspot

thats interesting I have a couple of dna tested smoky silver blacks and they didnt look pink as foals , one looked like a darkish silver and as a weanling went almost black and the other looked palomino , minis like to keep us guessing lol


----------



## yankee_minis

This is Yukon, our colt born on January 22, the coldest day of the winter here in Maine. It was something like -10* and the windchill was close to -30*F.

His Dad is a BTU son and his dam is a Buckeroo granddaughter. They are both bay-- something like 7% chance of getting a sorrel out of 2 bays!

He is full of it and very smart!


----------



## targetsmom

Tracey - he is gorgeous!!! Better you than me foaling them out in January though!


----------



## vickie gee

I totally agree withTarget but looking at this little guy I have to say *I'm in love!



*


----------



## K Sera

Vicki ... we could make a drive up to the COLD country and pick up one of those "YUKON's" but we may have to fight over who brings him home! He's gorgeous!


----------



## Gone_Riding

I love the pictures and the blankets! It's so cute seeing something so tiny with an even tinier coat! I can't wait to post my own baby in April! So many cute babies...


----------



## vickie gee

K Sera said:


> purVicki ... we could make a drive up to the COLD country and pick up one of those "YUKON's" but we may have to fight over who brings him home! He's gorgeous!


He is gorgeous and I would no doubt enjoy the drive...but no purchases (or breedings) for this gal...I want to retire. But I could sure admire anything you come home with and be a devoted auntie!


----------



## Lil Eowyn

Oh I just want to squeeze them! Mini babies are just so cuddly and cute!


----------



## supaspot

say hello to our new silver colt Celticmist Absolut Valentine!!!


----------



## rubyviewminis

Beautiful babies!


----------



## Jade10

Aww so very cute


----------



## MiniArabLuvs

AHHH they are all so cute! Making me impatient for my mares to foal but that wont be till end of May


----------



## suemahree

He is very cute. Looks like he already knows he is boy......


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis

LCA's Touch Of Elegance aka Ellie

DOB: 3/2/13, just after midnight at 328 days

Sire: Olive Branchs Hot Deposit

Dam: Ericas Can't Touch This


----------



## horsenut50

These babies are just beautiful!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## adkspr

Congratulations to everyone on their sweet babies! Nothin' cuter than a new baby miniature!


----------



## minih

Mini h Loco Dinero and his mom SMHC's Gob of Money, his sire is our stallion, Curry's Poco Diablo! His ASPC/AMHR, Foundation and futurity nominated. First time outside!


----------



## Jade10

oh wow they are quite the pair



they are both gorgeous terri


----------



## chandab

BEautiful!


----------



## supaspot

beautiful


----------



## Erica

Here is the first foal of 2013 for Erica's Tiny Trotters

AMHR/ASPC colt foaled 3/5

sire is D&S A Pharaohs Fortune - 2007 National Grand Champion Stallion, 2011 National Champion Get of Sire, and sire of the 2012 National Grand Champion Mare Under(Aziza) and the 2012 Horse of the Year under(Knight of Dreams)

dam is Wall Street Rock E China Doll E - she was never shown but a full sibling to Congress Grand Champion(Doll E), Congress Grand Champion producers (Mardi Gras) and Natioanl/Congress champino (Rock On)


----------



## MagicEquus

Yukon is gorgeous! And all the other too, of course! Enjoy the babies. We can´t get enough of cuddling ours


----------



## swd

*First 2 foals for us, Hephzibah Hobby Horse Farm, this season, both **Fillies. **Looking for 3 more anytime now.*


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

First foal for Maple Hollow Farms is here! Silver bay pinto filly, measures around 16-17". Will get more pictures of her once it warms up more. She was born at 303 days gestation. Dam is LBFs Gorgeous and sire is Arions Destinys Magic Trick.


----------



## Pippin'

So adorable!! Kind of makes me wish my gelding was not a gelding and he was breeding quality. Though I probably wouldn't anyways because we don't have the facilities. Anyways, I love the little spot on the foal in the first picture swd! Erica, that colt looks like he has some attitude already! I love the third picture because it almost seems as if he's saying "Can you stop now? I neeed to PEE!"

They are all absolutely adorable! Love the little ones


----------



## vickie gee

Erica said:


> Here is the first foal of 2013 for Erica's Tiny Trotters
> 
> AMHR/ASPC colt foaled 3/5
> 
> sire is D&S A Pharaohs Fortune - 2007 National Grand Champion Stallion, 2011 National Champion Get of Sire, and sire of the 2012 National Grand Champion Mare Under(Aziza) and the 2012 Horse of the Year under(Knight of Dreams)
> 
> dam is Wall Street Rock E China Doll E - she was never shown but a full sibling to Congress Grand Champion(Doll E), Congress Grand Champion producers (Mardi Gras) and Natioanl/Congress champino (Rock On)


Wow! Long legs and already knows how to strike a pose for the camera!


----------



## ohmt

All these beautiful foals have me dreaming of spring. CONGRATS to everyone!


----------



## sfmini

First foal of the year and it's a filly!!!! Very pleased, she is really nice. Her sire is SF Mahogany Bay. The second mare is the dam of the filly's dam and in foal to the same stallion. She has been testing ready for three days and running us ragged. The two of them just have fits when we separate them and they seem to have things worked out between them.


----------



## sfmini

Baby number two arrived late this afternoon another bay filly for SF Mahogany Bay!

Sorry for the bad picture, I'll get better ones later.


----------



## miniponyparties

Aww!!!



They're all adorable! That made my day!


----------



## Allure Ranch

It's a FILLY!!!!

First foal of the season arrived on March 21st, 2013 but not without complications.... She presented with (1) front leg and her head. Thank heaven I was finally able to pull her out while we were on our way to the emergency equine hospital.

She's sired by our former cremello stallion Allure's Mercedes Reign Of Fury and out of our little bay maiden mare Ranger Creek Buckeroo Doll. 

This little girl made her way into our live at 298 days.... with a 6.5" cannon.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Here's our second colt(first one didn't make it out of the bag) for Magic Marker Miniatures. He is a silver pinto colt with two crystal blue eyes. His cannon's are a wopping 8 3/4". His sire and dam are only 30". He was 354 days.

He was a tight fit and needed a little assistance. Dam is a black tovero with splash and sire is a solid silver smokey black(we believe he is homozygous silver, because this is the third silver foal by him).


----------



## atotton

What a big boy! Congrats.


----------



## Rhondaalaska

Wow beutiful boy, so sorry about the one you lost.


----------



## SugaryCharm

Here's my first and last foal--a filly born 23 March.



Mom is AMHR but "Willow" is unregisterable. She has me wrapped around her tiny hooves regardless!


----------



## Mandy-RRM

Here is River Road Miniatures only foal or 2013. He's a beautiful Palomino? Colt with a Blaze born 3/25/13. His dam is a buckskin roan pinto, and his dad is a HOF silver bay. He will be AMHA and AMHR and it looks as though he should mature around 32".


----------



## atotton

I'd say he is a palomino. Congrats!


----------



## Mandy-RRM

Thanks! The skin around his eyes is purplish, and his eyes seem to be a little different color too - That's what I wasn't 100% sure!

I guess a color test will tell me for sure. I don't know much about color though, so you could very well be right! I've never had a palomino before...


----------



## Allure Ranch

It's a COLT!!!!

Second foal of the season arrived on March 25th, 2013 and everything went well.... By the time I rushed to the barn there was already (2)front legs protruding and she didn't need any assistance from me at all.

He's sired by our Multi-Champion stallion I Blue By U Of Lilac Lane and out of our seasoned mare Hallmarks Boomers Bianca.

This striking boy made his way into our lives at 312 days....


----------



## Allure Ranch

It's a COLT!!!!

Third foal of the season arrived on March 26th, 2013 and everything went well considering that the dam was a maiden mare. I absolutely LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this colt....

He's sired by our Multi-Champion stallion Marystown Cowboy Wild Spirit and out of Star Struck's Gold's American Idol.

This fantastic boy made his way into our lives at 318 days....


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Newest foal is a gorgeous silver bay pinto colt born 3/26/13. Sired by Arions Destinys Magic Trick and out of Fallen Ash Scouts Blackeyed Susan. Eligible for A/R. We are pretty thrilled with this boy already and if he is anything like his two full sisters, should only get better as he matures!


----------



## Rhondaalaska

Such pretty babies everyone. They are so cute.

Glad they and thier moma's are ok.


----------



## DixieGirl89

Loving the baby pics! You guys are seriously making me want one. If I had the facility for one you better believe I'd have babies everywhere! lol so tiny...so cute.


----------



## Whisperingmagic

I only had one foal born in 2013. His name is Tempest and he was born 1/31 early in the morning during a big windstorm we were having. The storm stopped right after he was born.




This is Tempest, his Dam and his sire




Also 2012 Filly out of same dam (different stallion) meeting her half-brother for the first time.


----------



## Allure Ranch

Love seeing everyone's babies.... This is my favorite time of the season.


----------



## swd

Hephzibah Hobby Horse Farm has 4 foals as of the end of March, 2 colts and 2 fillies.


----------



## atotton

Lovely foals! Neat markings.


----------



## Pippin'

So adorable! Major cuteness overload and wishing I had the facilities to have a Mini foal. We are set for my AQHA mare's foal but that's it. Can't wait to see these adorable foals as they mature


----------



## HGFarm

Wow, was so busy looking at everyone's wonderful foals, I forgot to add my own! I lost a filly in March due to a twisted cord, but this little guy makes up for it. The first foal by fewspot DRK Spotanious Combustion and out of near leopard Heather Glens Just N Time, I think I may name him Time Bomb.

He appears to have a blanket and spots, but when I look under the hair on his face, neck, etc.... it appears he may really be a near leopard and he is as jet black as they come! He is 5 days old here.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

I just realized Im falling behind in foal announcements! 

4/3/13 Little Kings Electric Lady foaled a sorrel filly by Little Kings Madams Mr Bay, she is eligible for AMHA/AMHR










4/4/13 Timberviews Buttons and Bows foaled a bay colt with appy characteristics by COH echo Express, he is eligible for AMHA/AMHR











4/8/13 Maple Hollows Bodacious Babe foaled a sorrel snowcap? filly by Bissel Mounds Monte Carlo, she is eligible for AMHA/AMHR


----------



## sparklingjewelacres

Beautiful little horses.


----------



## Spotted Dreams

Everyone has some beautiful foals. I thought I would post pictures of our new foals.




Spotted Dreams Emma's Delight, aka Emmy. Born 2-24-13. Out of Spotted Dreams Spring Time Fancy and Moss Grove Strutting My Spots. Our first 3rd generation foal and born on my Mom, Emma's, 89th birthday.





Spotted Dreams Starbursts Polka Dot, aka Dottie. Out of Mini Brooks Starburst and Moss Grove Strutting My Spots. Born 3-15-13 Starbursts first foal at 7 years old. Definitely worth the wait.




Spotted Dreams Apache Storm Born 3-19-13 Out of Moss Grove Apache Princess and Mountain Tops Moonbeam Supreme. Princess's second foal at 7 years also. She lost her last foal at 280 days. He looked just like this one. Storm was born at 297 days and both did fine.




Spotted Dreams Black Hawk Born Easter morning 3-31-13 Out of Moss Grove Hallmark Secret and Moss Grove Strutting My Spots.




Spotted Dreams Spring Clover Born Easter afternoon. 3-31-13. Out of Crayonbox My Kind of Rain Falabella, aka Stormy, and Mountain Tops Moonbeam Supreme. This little girl surprised us. We went out to hide Easter eggs and there she was with her mom. My mares always foal indoors. But Stormy did great and everything went fine. She is a tiny girl.

We have four more to foal. Hoping for healthy mares and foals.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

We had two mares foal this morning, a hour apart.

First is a silver?dunskin filly(8 in cannons) and the second one is a buckskin colt(7 1/2 in cannons).

Born at 10:30 and 11:30 am.


----------



## Pippin'

Gorgeous foals! Love the spots that most of them have. They are so adorable when they're still at this slightly wobbly stage


----------



## littlebigspots

Here is our first of three due this spring. He is still waiting on a name as my sister is very picky about names. I went out to feed mama and check on her for breakfast and all was fine an hour later she had found the muddiest spot in the pasture and had two little hooves sticking out in the rain. This was her first baby so I was worried she might have some problem because she is so small, but it was all done and over with in about 7 minutes. Not 100% sure what his color is.

For the record she doesn't have power wheel cars and play pens in her stall lol. I could only get her to walk as far as the hay barn to get her out of the rain. We made it to her stall after she had some time to rest.


----------



## LAminiatures

What a beauty. Love the overos. Lucky you!


----------



## Windhaven

First foal of the year. Mom's first foal and and is a great mom.

It is a tiny bay filly and is she a pest. She was born on Easter. Has a 7" cannon bone. Spunky and loves people.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Here are my two latest, mom also has a new one but dont have pics yet so will wait for that announcement. 

Sorrel blanketed colt with one partial blue eye that will be A/R and R Futurity Nominated. Sire is Bissel Mounds Monte Carlo and dam is Mars Rosebud.
















Black filly with appy characteristics that will be A/R and R Futurity nominated. Sire is Bissel Mounds Monte Carlo and dam is Hobbit Hills Shes All That.


----------



## Pippin'

Oh they are so adorable! They look like little Draft babies which happens to be my favorite build. I love the mini Arabs to but the Drafty looking ones are my favorite (I'm not biased because Pip looks like a Mini Draft at all...



)


----------



## RescueMini

They are adorable! My neighbor's mini mare is due any day now and I can't wait after seeing these pictures. Maple Hollow Farm, your sorrel colt is precious! He is going to be very flashy in the show ring.


----------



## Rhondaalaska

So cute. I love your colts face he looks like he has a heart on it.

Your filly is so pretty can't wait to see how she grows.


----------



## paintponylvr

We've had two so far. Both are Foundation bred, Classic Shetlands and are nominated to the Classic/Foundation Futurity program.

The first is now 2 weeks old and I got a shot yesterday when she was 13 days old with her full sister who is now 13 months old. This is "Bunny" and her sister, "Shamrock". Yes, they are "holiday" babies!






and with her dam at birth. This is Koalah's (Wa-Full Koalahs Silver Fluff) 3rd silver pinto filly for us by Iggy (All That Style N Class).






Our 2nd foal, a colt, is out of Tory (Cherry-Hill Olympic Victory) and by AJ (WF Action Jackson). "Echo" is our last foal sired by AJ, who trotted over the rainbow bridge not long after breeding this mare. I'm looking forward to seeing how this colt develops! He is heterozygous for black and will betested to see if he's homozygous for Tobiano. He might be a keeper as a replacement for AJ to cross on mares that we've retained in the future, not sure yet.











We are waiting on a 3rd foal at this time. This one is nominated for the Classic/Foundation Futurity but will be mini sized if the same as two previous foals from this cross. Stuffy's milk says it's going to be a while yet, her body signs look "soon". This one will be homozygous black, possible silver w/ maybe homozygous silver & will be Tobiano w/ possible homozygous Tobi... This is also a 3rd from this cross - Iggy x Stuffy. We have one 2010 gelding and one 2011 mare from this cross... Will post photos when this one arrives...

Have a possiblity of 1 or two "oops" foals in late fall. One mare crawled thru the fence lines (3 of them - 2 HOT) to get in with Iggy and after the 3rd time I left her there thru beginning of March. The 2nd is a mare I thought was bred, turned her back out with Iggy when I weaned her 2012 filly but then she stood for him in October. So, we shall see...


----------



## paintponylvr

SugaryCharm said:


> Here's my first and last foal--a filly born 23 March.
> 
> 
> 
> Mom is AMHR but "Willow" is unregisterable. She has me wrapped around her tiny hooves regardless!


She's a cutie and was born the day of both my hubby's and first daughter's B-Days... So much fun - we've had two so far, expecting a 3rd pretty soon.


----------



## Rhondaalaska

They are so cute.

I love your colt.

And your filly is precious .


----------



## MountainWoman

Love seeing all the pictures and everyone's babies are so adorable. Here's mine. Sired by Aloha Acres Amir Or IC and Little King's Russian Raven, a black filly, born on my sister's birthday. Here she is at 6 days old. We've been having terrible weather so it was her first day out of the barn.


----------



## Rhondaalaska

So cute.

I love the picture of her running


----------



## SHANA

My first foal was born April 17 around 9p.m EST. A gorgeous bay AMHR filly with a blaze, 4 white stockings and her left eye is blue. Her dam is my silver bay appaloosa mare, Risquefishers Winter Sky and her sire is my bay stallion, Oneka's Devil After Dark. Please welcome SPH Amber Sky After Dark(pending).




[/url]


----------



## Rhondaalaska

Cute baby. Love her face


----------



## supaspot

foal number three has arrived at Celticmist !! a beautiful pinto filly , shes a really big foal at around 23 ins so could outgrow her papers but heck I love her anyway !


----------



## palsminihorses

Congrats on your new beautiful pinto filly! Love her coloring!


----------



## palsminihorses

SHANA said:


> My first foal was born April 17 around 9p.m EST. A gorgeous bay AMHR filly with a blaze, 4 white stockings and her left eye is blue. Her dam is my silver bay appaloosa mare, Risquefishers Winter Sky and her sire is my bay stallion, Oneka's Devil After Dark. Please welcome SPH Amber Sky After Dark(pending).
> 
> [/url]


Pretty filly! Congrats!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

I forgot to share this filly that was born 4/8/13, red roan filly out of Rojan Farms Sweet Supreme Spring and by Arions Destinys Magic Trick A/R eligible






Then 4/18/13 we had a bay filly with appy characteristics out of Monte Carlos Black Diamonds and by Maple Hollows Little Bit of Magic A/R eligible











Also on 4/18/13 we had a bay colt and still cant tell if he will be appy or not, he has one stripe on a hoof but other than that no for sure signs. Dam is Jandts Wanna Pimples and sire is COH Echo Exrpress A/R eligible






And 4/20/13 we had a bay tovero colt with blue eyes out of Freedom Hill Farms Fem Faytel and sired by La Vista Flamboyant Remark. A/R eligible


----------



## Rhondaalaska

I just love seeing all the little baby's . They are so cute.

Congrats everyone on you beutiful baby's .


----------



## Pippin'

So adorable! I'm a sucker for Pintos and your little colt is adorable.


----------



## Allure Ranch

It's a COLT!!!!

Fourth foal of the season arrived on April 11th, 2013 and everything went well..... aside for the mare being a little tight and needing a lot of assistance to help get the foal out. This ones been a little elusive since his dam is so guarded of him. Therefore, I was finally able to snap one photo of him yesterday.

He's sired by our Multi-Champion stallion I Blue By U Of Lilac Lane and out of our gorgeous mare Faith Farms Khemosabis Bobby Socks.

I've been anticipating this breeding for sometime now and I'm thoroughly please with this colt. This stunning boy made his way into our lives at 334 days....


----------



## Rhondaalaska

I love him. He is so cute.

I just love pintos


----------



## Allure Ranch

It's a COLT!!!!

Fifth foal of the season arrived on April 19th, 2013 and everything went well. Everything went so well that I almost thought the mare was literally going to foal standing up with me having to catch the foal. Thank heaven she finally laid down though.... 

He's sired by our Multi-Champion and AMHA World Champion Top Ten (3rd) Place stallion Marystown Cowboy Wild Spirit and out of our former stallion RFM Boogermns Ultimate Warrior daughter Allure's Ultimate Avalon.

This was an intentional breed back as I love the cross between these two since I already have (2) daughters.

Well now we have a SENSATIONAL colt.... He's a Sorrel Frame, Sabino, Overo Pinto with blue eyes and was well worth the wait. He also has a bit of black in his forelock, mane and tail. This fabulous boy made his way into our lives at 327 days....


----------



## Rhondaalaska

Precious baby. Little blue eyed boy


----------



## supaspot

I had a second one born tonight , a silver black colt , Ill get better pics in the morning he doesnt have a name yet


----------



## supaspot

Dry pics , hes still very wobbly on those hind legs !!! we have named him Celticmist Absolut Intrepid


----------



## clarkconstruction

Royal Dutch Friesian Studbook F.P.S Description: Breeding: Monte x Reitse x Feitse

Minte is an extremely beautiful and very big friesian gelding. He has very long mane and tail and he has a fantastic character. Minte is very well ridden under the saddle in dressage on very hi level Z2 (level 3). He is safe and bombproof to ride also by beginners and children.

Minte is also driven in harness. contact ([email protected])


----------



## clarkconstruction

Royal Dutch Friesian Studbook F.P.S Description: Breeding: Onne x Reitse x Keimpe

Zeus is a very good looking friesian gelding with a pretty face and 3 good gates. He is very well ridden under the saddle and he is driven as well. Zeus is a great horse for dressage and hacking out.contact ([email protected])


----------



## SheaDfarm

Hi. I'm new to the mini world. I've had quarter horses since I was 12. But added two minis a couple years ago. Yesterday my mare had a little filly. So much personality already. Haven't came up with a name yet.

I need help on the correct color term. Her sire is buckskin and dam is sorrel and white. The filly has a lot of white. Only her withers forward, and the spot around her tail is palomino. I thought at first buckskin but after she dried the color was so light and no dark points on her ears.

So she would be a palomino tobi?

Last pic is of sire and dam over the winter. Definitely not a skinny animal on my place lol. Starting to slim down some since it's warming up. Would both be classified as tobi also?

I can always use name suggestions for the filly too!


----------



## rubyviewminis

We were blessed with a beautiful filly yesterday. She is a blue eyed, sorrel, medicine hat tovero, carrying sabino, splash, and tobiano, and that was a mouthful. She will be tested. Foaled at 358 days so sneaky NO ONE across the planet saw her foal under their watch. Introducing Rubyviews Sinnamon Skye.


----------



## Allure Ranch

It's a FILLY!!!!

Sixth foal of the season arrived on April 21st, 2013 and everything better than expected. Evidently, this girl didn't want to be outdone by her half sibling so she decided she was foaling so the could continue to be together. 

She's sired by our former cremello stallion Allure's Mercedes Reign Of Fury and out of our beautiful RFM Booermans Ultimate Warrior daughter Allure's Ultimate Desirel. 

She's a fantastic palomino pinto with a blaze and blue eyes. This little girl made her way into our live at 329 days....


----------



## Rhondaalaska

She is so cute I love her


----------



## Field-of-Dreams

We are finally done with babies! Two colts and two fillies!




This is our sleepy foal, Aurora. She is absolutely fine now!




This is a black or blue roan filly. No name yet, still thinking hard! She'll be Misty's last filly, she foundered and I think she's done enough for us. This filly is the SWEETEST thing and loves to be loved on!




Black colt, Max!




Silver dapple or black pinto colt, Rocky.

All are by Elvis, we're pretty happy with what he's been throwing!


----------



## wpsellwood

Here is our colt, Firewaters 5 Oclock Somewhere, just love him. By Woodstock North Dawns Domino out of Marzipan.


----------



## Allure Ranch

That boy of yours is awesome Brenda....


----------



## Windhaven

Foal number #2.

Black appy colt. And talk about legs, this boy was born half grown. LOL


----------



## Allure Ranch

It's a COLT!!!!

Seventh foal of the season arrived on April 25th, 2013 and boy his he colorful. This fantastic little guy is evenly marked on both side.... This is a first for me and I'm excited.

He's sired by our Multi-Champion stallion I Blue By U Of Lilac Lane and out of our gorgeous mare Faith Farms Khemos Glimpse Of Glory.

I've been anticipating this breeding and I'm thoroughly pleased. This little looker made his way into our lives at 333 days....

https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc1/311096_10201044350851200_2015061062_n.jpg

https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/387267_10201044359171408_128511892_n.jpg


----------



## rubyviewminis

What beautiful foals you are having! This one is sure marked pretty! Congratulatons!


----------



## Pippin'

Pretty Love the black and white pintos and his markings are so cool!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Here's are last foal for 2013. She is a buckskin pinto with 8" cannons. Her barn name is Dallas.


----------



## paintponylvr

I forgot to add our last fella!!

Here is little Rio. I included his pics with our granddaughters. Gracelynne (Gracie) seems to be in love - she followed him and his dam about for almost 2 straight hours. Rio was quiet and Stuffy was quite happy to share her son with Gracie. Sister Gwendolynne (Gwen) wasn't so impressed with the foals...but I got one picture of him with Rio and several w/ week earlier Echo when our daughter Skye brought the girls' out.











Chattering to Stuffy - maybe she's asking if she can love on him some more?











Stuffy-mom - we just walkin' ...


----------



## crisco41

pponyluvr adorable baby..both of them. Such cute pictures. Thanks for sharing


----------



## rubyviewminis

How cute! Granddaughters are adorable.


----------



## Barefootin

Good Morning All! Our first mini foal of 2013 arrived last night. Please welcome Ernie.




His dam is 2Mini4Feets Cookie Cutter Cute




And his sire is Pepper Goes Hollywood


----------



## rubyviewminis

How cute! Hope you can post dry pics soon!


----------



## littlebigspots

Second one here on our lil farm. Out of Aaparina in Russians Kazam, a White Russian daughter, by KGL Undisputeds Risky Business, son of Grosshill Undisputed Creation. Possible smokey black but she is going to be grey for sure. This is the one I was the most excited about she is going to be my future show girl.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

First and only foal here this year. Candy Corn had her handsome colt late ladtnight. It was a very quick delivery, they both seem to be doing well! Thank the Lord!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

As usual I am falling behind in my posts LOL! Congrats to everyone on there gorgeous foals!

Here are some more of ours. 

Sorrel filly born 4/22 out of Kaycee Strawberry Wine and sired by Arions Destinys Magic Trick--A/R eligible












Perlino pinto filly born 4/22 out of Lucky Four Blue Chip Electra and sired by Arions Destinys Magic Trick--A/R eligible











Sorrel filly born 4/27 out of MSR Majestys California Dreamin and sired by Arions Destinys Magic Trick--A/R eligible


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Sorrel filly born 4/26 out of Kaycee Freckles Playgirl and sired by Arions Destinys Magic Trick--A/R eligible











Black filly, may app out but not sure yet, born 5/1 out of Carrie A Snowflake and sired by Bissel Mounds Monte Carlo--A/R eligible











Palomino colt born 5/2 out of Maple Hollows Blue Lite Special and sired by Arions Destinys Magic Trick--A/R eligible


----------



## minie812

We had our only foal for the year. Had not thought Shelby was in foal but she fooled us. She acted in heat during the summer so figured she did not take as she was bred one time by Atlantis (World Top 5) when he hopped a fence. This is a beautiful dark bay colt and has BOND & Patton bloodlines. I measured him after waiting several days to unfold and have 20" and a 6 1/2" cannon. Welcome Willow Rocs Three Day Weekend. AKA Wally!


----------



## Lori W

Our newest addition... Wayward Winds Russian White Lie (name and A/R registration pending). Born May 2, 2013, and shown here at just 4 days old! She's either perlino or cremello (we'll be testing her to be sure). Sire is Alvadars First Lieutenant, 34" buckskins son of Little Kings Buckeroo Times Two and paternal brother to Alvadars Double Destiny. Dam is Little Kings Russian Rumor, 34" smokey black daughter of Little Kings White Russian and grand-daughter of Buckeroo.

She has blue eyes and is absolutely adorable! And she's already spoken for by a wonderful mother-daughter team in Wisconsin and will be traveling to her new home after weaning.


----------



## flashsnewmom

I am so excited to announce the arrival of our first ever foal. We haven't decided on a name for her yet. She was born 5/3/13 at 5:30am. Mom is a buckskin and dad is a smokey black. I am thinking she is going to be just like dad and be a smokey black, but any opinions on color would be greatly appreciated. She is such a spit fire already.


----------



## supaspot

our 5th and last foal of the season was born last night a filly ,shes by RHA Rangers Absolut and the first foal of Shadel Cloudless Sioux , Ive named her Celticmist Absolut Windsong


----------



## Allure Ranch

It's a FILLY!!!!

Eighth foal of the season arrived on May 2nd, 2013 and I just love her. 

She's sired by our Multi-Champion stallion I Blue By U Of Lilac Lane and out of our gorgeous Cross Country Call Me Sir daughter Alamos Sir's Splendid Tierra.

I've been really anticipating this breeding and was a little concerned since Tierra carries her foals tight and high. I you didn't know any better you'd never know she was in foal. Everything went pretty smoothly though and I' over the moon with this filly.

This little beauty made her way into our lives at 335 days....


----------



## Whispering_Pines

It's a girl!

Born 4-27-2013 assisted delivery at 441 a.m.

Things were a bit tight for my 29" maiden mare. We are over the moon, she is such a sweetheart! Her name is Tilly, one blue eye!


----------



## targetsmom

So much fun to see everyone's foals - thanks for posting. And now, my turn after another fantastic foaling season, with help from the LB Mare Stare/Chat Board.

First is blue-eyed Jake (SRF Buckshot X Buckeye WCF Last Dance), not sure of color, but definitely pinto, colt born 5/3/13. Next is Luna (SRF Buckshot x Alamos Sirs Toffee Snow) B/W filly born 5/1/13. Photos at 4 days and 6 days respectively.

Edited to add a new photo of Luna so they are swapped around.

ETA results of color tests: Jake is silver bay and homozygous for tobiano and Luna is also homozygous for tobiano!! A pinto breeders dream come true.


----------



## MBhorses

i love seeing everyone foals i lost my first foal this year she was a pretty med hat


----------



## Barefootin

Awww sorry about the loss of your filly MBhorses. It's never easy. We lost a couple of foals from rescue mares last year and even that was hard.


----------



## Breannanalley

Raintree Morgans & Miniatures is proud to announce our first born mini! LK Bria Buckeroo gave birth to a beautiful filly on May 2nd at 12:15pm! We introduce to you our baby Belle!


moments after being born!


enjoying some stall time!


first day back outside to stretch their legs!!


belle being herself! Pretty 


our Belle got her first hair cut!! What a difference!!!


----------



## Rhondaalaska

So cute


----------



## Mini Gray Heart Mini Horse

Well, my first foal of the 2013 season is a solid sorrel appy fill!y! She has striped hooves and appy characteristics around her butt and some around her eyes. Her dam is a bay appy. She AMHR and should mature around 32"-34". NOT THE BEST PICS OF HER AS SHES IN YOU POCKET SO SHES HARD TO GET GOOD PICS OF HER LOL.


----------



## Mini Gray Heart Mini Horse

This is my 2nd foal of the season she was born on March 31,2013! She's a tiny blue roan filly out of my 28" blue roan stallion and out of 31.5" my sorrel pinto mare. This is my friendliest filly ever she only stands 22" at 2 months old. She's AMHA registered. She's really fluffy right now I really need to clip her. Her Reg. name is going to be RNL JAZZMINES MOONLIGHT. Her barn name is JAZZMINE


----------



## Mini Gray Heart Mini Horse

This is my last foal born 5/19/2013 at 11:05p.m! He's a beautiful red roan colt. He's a very sweet lil guy and he's very tiny only standing 19 1/2" tall and he will be registered in AMHR. His barn name is Sun Dance


----------



## Mini Gray Heart Mini Horse

My first foal of the season born on 2/8/2013. Her reg. name is going to be RNL DESTINED TO BE TREASURED and her barn name is SASSY. Will be AMHR reg.


----------



## Ridgerunner

This is our one and only foal this year, and she was a huge surprise! Katy is 12 years old, and we thought she was barren. She's just been the grandkids pet, and the babysitter for the weaners every year. She's been the pasture buddy to my now 3 year old appy stallion since he was a weaner, and she always gave him to understand in no uncertain terms that she was having none of that when he got frisky with her! I guess last year she decided she kinda liked him after all!




This little gal was the result!
This is our son with his two kids getting to know her. 
As you can see, she's tiny! Measured in at a hair under 16", with 6" canons, so she'll stay tiny. Her mama's 28" and her daddy's 27", so no surprise there! She's a bay pintaloosa!


----------



## Leeana

Graham's Midnight Rider AMHR/ASPC May 3rd jet black colt


----------



## happy appy

Here are my 3 2013 foals. Only 1 was born on my property.

Zeus









Rhinestone (new barn name to come!)









Ice Queen (New barn name to come!)


----------



## Reble

Only foal this year.. Kavelbel DR20 All Canadian Rocket (Barn Name Rocky)
Born May 24, 2013 at 4:00 p.m. measures in at 19.25" should finish around 30.00"
I believe he will go black with four white feet and his belly has a lot of white, and
tail black and white and that only one spot of white on his shoulder..
Will do better pictures when this wind dies down and can get him outdoors in a few days....
These pictures where taken 24 hours after he was born..










Rocky's First Day out..


----------



## sfmini

This little guy has no name yet. 2 day old colt by SF Mahogany Bay x SF Smokes Refelction. Mom and Dad have the same dam.


----------



## littlebigspots

Bay colt one blue eye one brown Born 5/28/13 Out of Quiet Dells Lil Zena by Ferrands Triple K Zig Zag. His mom was huge I can't believe how narrow he is I thought she was having twins, I guess it was those long legs.


----------



## Spotted Dreams

This is our last foal of the season and what a way to end it. Introducing Spotted Dreams Blue Eagle. He was born May 17th, at 12:30 a.m. Dam is Exotichills Blue Jay and Sire is Moss Grove Strutting My Spots.


----------



## sihri

We had our only foal for 2013 june 2nd. A filly, (Midnyte Magick Aurea) chesrtnut/ sorrel? I have had chestnut foals in large horses but this girl is different, she has pink skin. Her eyes are a dark blue grey, coat is an iridescent apricot color and has a dorsal stripe. Any suggestions on her color?


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Here are our most recent:

Black appy filly born 5/7/13 out of Lakeviews Diamond Gal and by Bissel Mounds Monte Carlo











Bay Pinto Colt born 5/18/13 out of BPF The Divine Major Brewers Miss Em and by Arions Destinys Magic Trick











Bay Pinto Filly born 5/18/13 out of Raygold Ramakers Sabrinia and by Arions Destinys Magic Trick


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

And the last two for now, only one left to foal!

Sorrel pinto colt born 6/1/13 out of Knutson Apaches Preshush Belle and by Arions Destinys Magic Trick
















Buckskin pinto filly born 6/1/13 out of Magic Mans Lollipop and by Arions Destinys Magic Trick


----------



## Allure Ranch

It's a FILLY!!!!

Tenth foal of the season arrived on May 17th, 2013 and everything went well..... aside from the mare being a maiden and a little tight and needing a lot of assistance to help get the foal out.

She's sired by our Multi-Champion stallion I Blue By U Of Lilac Lane and out one of Marystown Cowboy Wild Spirit daughters Allure Ranch Spirits Pure Ambition

I can't tell you how excited I am about this filly..... Especially since Ambitions sire Marystown Cowboy Wild Spirit injured himself about a month ago and has dislocated his hip. I've always cherished Spirit and his contribution to our breeding program and hope that his daughters would be equal to him in their contributions. Thank heaven they haven't disappointed and are a huge asset to us.

This beautiful filly made her way into our lives at 326 days....


----------



## bunni1900

Meet Double Treble Lady Echo! Foaled 5/2/13 AMHA/AMHR bay filly! Super smart, sweet and spirited! I ADORE this little girl and have offered her for sale (even though I will miss her desperately!). She has big movement and LOVES to go! Her bloodlines boast both BUCKEROO and ROWDY! Can't wait to clip her and see what's under all that fuzz! So happy with her!


----------



## MountainWoman

Born June 7th. Not sure of her color when she matures as she has a pronounced dorsal stripe. Her Dad is Fallen Ash Eagle's Fine Art and she's a futurity nominated filly who will be out and about showing next summer. Here's Katie Savannah named after my Grandmother and born on her birthday.


----------



## bullockcorner

On May 25th, AB Bleu Belle's Evening Attire, "Ritz", foaled my only baby for this year. A loud tobi colt by Magic Man's Prince Charming. I'm jealous 'cause it seems like EVERYONE around me was getting fillies, and my ONE baby turned out to be a colt, but I love him anyway.



Ritz is actually a black/white, but sometimes I think her black is roaning out some (her dam was a blue roan pinto). Colt's sire is a beautiful bay roan, and I really think this colt might be a blue roan pinto. I know the pics aren't the greatest, but what do you all think? (BTW, ignore the date stamp. My mom's camera is jacked up and she can't change the date, let alone take it off).



I will get some better pics later to post.


----------



## Lori W

We were blessed this year with 3 fillies, all uneventful and easy births for our mares! This is our final one, Wayward Winds Midnight in Vegas (A/R pending). She is teeny tiny! Her sire is our grullo stallion, Dusty Lane Vegas Bet a Buck and her dam is Double Days Midnight Serenade, a daughter of Eldorado Bonsai Cast in Bronze. "Lucy" as we call her, is thriving and lovin' life! These pictures are at about 2-1/2 weeks old.


----------



## MountainWoman

Just want to say I think everyone's babies are so gorgeous. Love seeing the photos.


----------



## Allure Ranch

It's a COLT!!!!

Eleventh foal and last one of the season arrived on June 12th, 2013l..... and everything went great.

He's sired by our Multi-Champion stallion I Blue By U Of Lilac Lane and out Alamos Sir's Elegant Fawn

I just love this foal and everything his dam has produced for us has been show quality.... and this one is too. He'll be following his siblings to the show ring.

This stunning colt made his way into our lives at 332 days....


----------



## atotton

Very nice!! So flashy. Congratulations!!


----------

